# Lube for stilts?



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just curious, what do you guy's use to lube your stilts? I hate noisey stilts, I've tried graphite, inox, silicon etc, but they start squeaking again after just one house sized job, I presume it's the sanding dust that dries them out.<br>(Surmag II's)<br>


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Same here, Ive shot my skywalkers with lanox but no, Wouldnt last an hr, I notice the plastic around the pins are getting sloppy, Creaky dam things they are.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your right on that Kiwiman It's the dust .. I spray mine off at the car wash after every job ,or sometimes every other day. It seems lubes attract the dust. Over tightened bolts will squeak to all hell too.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Back when I had time to cycle I used Rock N Roll Absolute Dry chain lube. Stuff worked great. Drip it on, wait a few minutes and wipe the excess off. Doesn't leave things all greased up. They advertised that road grime and dust from kicking up dirt wouldn't stick to the chain. Worked like a charm, I'd bet it would be sweet for the stilts. I know it's what I'll use on my zook chain when it starts getting some use. It's flammable, might want to keep it away from rubber gaskets.


----------

